# Chi Wee Matching Outfits, Zoomed.....



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Close up, and cropped, just for you all. :daisy:

I can't dress them and take pics for 1 month after this shoot. That was the deal I made with them.  :lol: 

Look how excited we are about these pics! Hahahaha!!!

This is torture! We have our little nappies packed and are running away from home. :lol:

MOM, YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING, RIGHT?










BUBBA, DON'T JUST LAY THERE, RISE UP AND PROTEST! :lol:










JUST BE REAL STILL, MAYBE SHE WON'T NOTICE US. 










OH THE HUMILITY!










BUBBA PEEKS TO SEE IF THE MADNESS IS OVER. LEXIE SAYS, FORGET IT, I'LL JUST NAP. 










Continued....


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Awww that is so cute, they don't look happy at all, poor wee ones.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This might be a repeat of the one I cropped in on above. 










OKAY, BOTH OF OUR EYES ARE OPEN, SNAP FAST, CAUSE WE ARE DONE!










LEXIE SAYS, MAMA, WE WILL NEBER TAKE PICS AGAIN!










DIS WAS THE DUMBEST IDEA SHE'S HAD IN A LONG TIME!










Double food portions for dinner for The Wee's for being such sports!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh the humiliation . They remind me of Lola's fave.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> Awww that is so cute, they don't look happy at all, poor wee ones.


Thank you, Evelyn!  Nope, not very happy about photo shoots. They'd be happy if my iPhone exploded so they never had to take pics again. :lol: But after the extra nibble of food, they are as happy as little larks. They forgive quickly. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> Oh the humiliation . They remind me of Lola's fave.


They just hate clothes. I have little nudist over here. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lola's fave?


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

TLI said:


> Lola's fave?


Woops face


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> Woops face


Haha!!!! True! Their disgust is written all over their facial expression. But the hats are so cute! :lol: I only put them on long enough for pics, so right after I take them off, they are all smiles and spunk again. :lol:


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh T, look at them! Poor little sausages! They look so hard done to dont they! Ha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hehe, the hats are mega cute! I am trying to get basil as used to clothes as possible now so that he won't hate them later! What is it about little Doggits in clothes that is just so adorable?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That was a much appreciated treat!

I had just sat down after 3 hours in the kitchen! Baked cookies (had to try out new cookie press), made doggie cookies (cheesy ones), and cooking chicken foe chicken 'n dumplings (hubby's request!)

They are absolutely adorable, just what I needed!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Lmao, i never knew that they can never that miserable! But at the same time they are so adorable!

But you promised them a month? NOOOOOOOOO! I'm going to miss seeing them! But how long are you going to resist?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Oh T, look at them! Poor little sausages! They look so hard done to dont they! Ha!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, bless their Wee hearts. Mama is so cruel. Haha!!! I just can't resist. :lol: Plus, my excuse is that they were requested. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Alula said:


> Hehe, the hats are mega cute! I am trying to get basil as used to clothes as possible now so that he won't hate them later! What is it about little Doggits in clothes that is just so adorable?


Thank you!!  I just love hats!! It reminds me of a bundled baby. :lol: I started mine out in clothes as babies, but they still don't like them. :lol: I have tons of clothes for them, and 99% are worn just long enough for pics. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> That was a much appreciated treat!
> 
> I had just sat down after 3 hours in the kitchen! Baked cookies (had to try out new cookie press), made doggie cookies (cheesy ones), and cooking chicken foe chicken 'n dumplings (hubby's request!)
> 
> They are absolutely adorable, just what I needed!


Awwww, thank you, Cindy!!  I'm so happy you enjoyed the pics. :daisy: 

Oh yummy yummy sounding food!! I'm coming over to your house. All I got for lunch was a tuna sandwich and chips. :lol:

Thanks again!! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> Lmao, i never knew that they can never that miserable! But at the same time they are so adorable!
> 
> But you promised them a month? NOOOOOOOOO! I'm going to miss seeing them! But how long are you going to resist?


hehehehe! Yep! I agree! Miserable but cute!! Thank you so much!! It was short lived, though. 3 minutes tops. I'm a nice mommy. I keep torture sessions short. :lol:

I promised a month, but they'll forget after dinner. :lol: I would make it 2 days tops, and I'd break my promise.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha. They are precious, even with those sour faces! I'm kinda glad Toby likes clothes...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe. they look adorable in there matching outfits, those hats are so cute


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

All I can say is awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Omg I want to eat them both dipped in chocolate!! I love the little hats!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> Haha. They are precious, even with those sour faces! I'm kinda glad Toby likes clothes...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you, Ashley!!  I always wanted mine to like them too. But the lil stinkers never have. :/ Send Toby to teach them that clothes are good. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> hehe. they look adorable in there matching outfits, those hats are so cute


Thank you, Elaine!!  I just love hats. :cheer:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> All I can say is awwwwwwwwwwwww


Thank you so much, Jayda!! :daisy:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo is not a fan of photos and Willow is not a fan of outfits so my two can sympathise. They're such cuties and so well behaved too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Omg I want to eat them both dipped in chocolate!! I love the little hats!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mmmmmmm, chocolate!!! Now I want chocolate. :lol:  Thank you so much!!! They provide so much joy to me and my family. :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Mylo is not a fan of photos and Willow is not a fan of outfits so my two can sympathise. They're such cuties and so well behaved too!


Thank you, Melissa!!  Mine would be content if they never had to wear clothes or take another pic. :lol: I'm happy to hear someone else can relate. We need to get our babies together and let them discuss how icky pics and clothes are. :lol:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

TLI said:


> Thank you, Melissa!!  Mine would be content if they never had to wear clothes or take another pic. :lol: I'm happy to hear someone else can relate. We need to get our babies together and let them discuss how icky pics and clothes are. :lol:


Haha. Yes we do! I'm sure Willow would love to meet others her size!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Haha. Yes we do! I'm sure Willow would love to meet others her size!


They would have a blast!! It would be fun to watch them play.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You can always send her to me and I'll add her to my Wee's.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

TLI said:


> You can always send her to me and I'll add her to my Wee's.


Lol. I'm sure she would be perfect for your collection! Unfortunately I don't think Mylo would ever forgive me! Just bring the Wees for a holiday instead...Mylo could do with some socialisation with other dogs!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG!!!!! T that made my day!!!!!! If I could pull them through this computer you would be missing some chis!! The pic of their tiny little heads poking out with the hats on is just adorable with icing on top! It's worth whatever you promised them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Cute! You were not their favorite at that moment. LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Lol. I'm sure she would be perfect for your collection! Unfortunately I don't think Mylo would ever forgive me! Just bring the Wees for a holiday instead...Mylo could do with some socialisation with other dogs!


Send Mylo too! I'm not greedy?!?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> OMG!!!!! T that made my day!!!!!! If I could pull them through this computer you would be missing some chis!! The pic of their tiny little heads poking out with the hats on is just adorable with icing on top! It's worth whatever you promised them.


Thank you so much, Tina!! :daisy: I'm so happy you enjoyed the pics.  At that moment they would have been happy if you could have saved them from their torturous Mama.  :lol: Your kind, sweet words made me smile from ear to ear. :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Huly said:


> Cute! You were not their favorite at that moment. LOL


Thanks, Christie!!  Yep. If looks could kill. :lol:


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine's a nudist sometimes too but usually loves his clothes.

If looks could kill..lol.

what cuties!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg hahahahahahaha!!!!!!! KC is like that too when i try to put hats on her...but Dex is like that when im takin too long to get the right shots :lol: too fluffin cute queen T!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

As usual goes without saying cutest little munchkins on here! 
poor babies, you're such a mean mama


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

The humiliation the put up with to make us happy.. haha!

They are adorable


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Those are just too cute! They were just so over it, but as usual, they brought so many smiles!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh babies, so cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Romeo's Mum (Dec 22, 2012)

Sooo cute! Love the matching outfits!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Moonfall said:


> Mine's a nudist sometimes too but usually loves his clothes.
> 
> If looks could kill..lol.
> 
> what cuties!


Thank you!!  Yeah, I got the cold shoulder for a few minutes after that. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg hahahahahahaha!!!!!!! KC is like that too when i try to put hats on her...but Dex is like that when im takin too long to get the right shots :lol: too fluffin cute queen T!


Thank you, Angel!!  They are so funny how they have their individual quirks. :lol: Makes ya just love them even more. :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> As usual goes without saying cutest little munchkins on here!
> poor babies, you're such a mean mama


Awwwww, Kitty, what a super sweet thing to say. :love5: Thank you so very much!!! I think they are cute too! But I'm a lil, just a lil (lol) biased. 

I had to stand in time out for an hour after that photo shoot.  :lol: xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chi Nation said:


> The humiliation the put up with to make us happy.. haha!
> 
> They are adorable


Haha!! Yes, they should get awards for putting up with our silliness. :lol: Thank you, Mandi!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Luvmywinnie said:


> Oh babies, so cute
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lupita's mom said:


> Those are just too cute! They were just so over it, but as usual, they brought so many smiles!


Awwwww, thank you so much, Pat!!  I'm so happy you all enjoy the pics! Yeah, that photo shoot cost me.  :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Romeo's Mum said:


> Sooo cute! Love the matching outfits!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Im laughing....their expressions are so funny. Outfits are cute!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chachis Mom said:


> Im laughing....their expressions are so funny. Outfits are cute!!


Thank you!! They're a hoot. :lol:


----------

